# VBScript Parameter übergabe



## tameck (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein VBScript geschrieben welches mir ein anderes Script aufruft. Allerdings gibt es von diesem Script 4 verschiedene Versionen. Jetzt will/soll ich bei den 4 Versionen bei der Verknüpfung unter Eigenschaften / Ziel dem Pfad einen Parameter geben und diesen dann im VBscript verarbeiten sodass wenn das Icon A1 mit dem Parameter P2 gecklickt wird das dann das richtige Script geöffnet wird! 
Verstanden? 

Jetzt meine Frage wie kann ich in VBScript so einen Parameter entgegen nehmen? 
Ist das überhaupt möglich? Oder konnt ihr mir alternativen vorschlagen 

Grüße Tameck


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin Tameck,

diese Parameter kannst du per* Wscript.arguments* in Empfang nehmen, falls ich dich recht verstanden habe 

http://www.devguru.com/Technologies/wsh/QuickRef/wscript_Arguments.html


----------

